# Pearl looking all grown up!



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Pearl's handler also felt she had darkened considerably since our last visit. BONUS!!!

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=324871811031292&set=vb.100005254276340&type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=324875677697572&set=vb.100005254276340&type=2&theater

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=324880731030400&set=vb.100005254276340&type=2&theater


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Pearl looks stunning and just the photos I needed. Wilson will be getting a long overdue spa day next week after his leg sutures are removed and I need pictures to study. Doesn't matter how many drawings I see or written instructions I read, I have to visualize with photographs...and Pearl is a lovely vision to work from. Thank you.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Don't worry at all. She moves like a dream and is spectacular looking. You should be so proud!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

looks like you're going to have another champion soon. she's a beauty.


----------



## Sharakin54 (Nov 1, 2014)

She is just beautiful


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

She looks so much like her daddy! Her skin is gorgeous, and what an expression! Thanks for sharing her with us as she grows.

--Q


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

She is absolutely stunning!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Bouncy, Bright, and Beautiful! The family tradition of winning will carry thru with Pearl!!!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Pearl is so stunning! Such a beautiful girl!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

*sigh* She is simply heavenly. 

I'm just goingt o daydream that she's mine and live vicariously through you all. 

Good luck!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

She looks fantastic! Isnt it incredible that in one trim they go from the fluffy puppy (the look that I just LOVE) to such a grownup looking show dog?! She is ready and is going to do wonderful!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Charmed said:


> Pearl looks stunning and just the photos I needed. Wilson will be getting a long overdue spa day next week after his leg sutures are removed and I need pictures to study. Doesn't matter how many drawings I see or written instructions I read, I have to visualize with photographs...and Pearl is a lovely vision to work from. Thank you.


I hope the photos help you. Don't be flustered if he does not look like this. I have been grooming most of my life and will not attempt show scissors. It takes a special gift and really steady hands to be this good.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

Though I love all the poodles, I think Pearl's color is my favorite! She is beautiful!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Not to worry about me getting flustered. There is no stress involved since I scissor for the pure pleasure and challenge of it. Really changes things when there is no showing involved. Sort of like the relief of having a pass/fail class when you are used to working for an "A". I bet your scissor work would be perfectly fine under my circumstances.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you all for your kind words! Pearl's first show is the 28th and 29th of this month. Generally, their first time out, I just hope they will behave in the ring and enjoy themselves. Fingers crossed that she does just that.


----------



## Dolly's Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

I have an 18 month old who is growing coat (ugh). And I totally see the "flaky puppy" thing in her!!

I met Allison Cowie last summer with her creative groomed dog (so cute)! She was lovely, good luck to her and Pearl!!!

Pearl is looking fab of course! Is she considered apricot? Who's her sire?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That is cool that you've met Allie. Pearl really likes her and vice versa, so it could be a match made in Heaven. Pearl is apricot and her Daddy is 
Am. GR. CH. Le Glorious Lombardi du NOLA's Caniche Rouge. I love him!

Daddy:



Mommy:


----------



## Dolly's Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

That's an amazing colour combo!! Explains how Pearl's so lovely!!
My breeder just had a litter and the sire is Lumiere Astoria's Hot Commodity an apricot (3 in this litter), you should see him, he's such a cool colour!
I was just telling her about how great your colours are actually lol. But she rarely does colour breeding.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Dolly's Mom said:


> That's an amazing colour combo!! Explains how Pearl's so lovely!!
> My breeder just had a litter and the sire is Lumiere Astoria's Hot Commodity an apricot (3 in this litter), you should see him, he's such a cool colour!
> I was just telling her about how great your colours are actually lol. But she rarely does colour breeding.


Who is your breeder? I have seen a lot of the Lumiere's boy in ads and he is lovely


----------



## Dolly's Mom (Feb 14, 2014)

Dianne Hopper-Carrington Poodles. 
I've got two of her girls!


----------



## RedPoppy (Jan 19, 2013)

beautiful faboulous groom!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

She looks absolutely fabulous! Good luck with that first time out to show.


----------

